# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Inherited an 18TB DB & need to backup

## smb75

Hello All,
I have very recently inherited an 18 TB DB that is running version 9.2. Apparently this database has never been backed up and I have been tasked to set in a periodic backup routine (weekly full & daily incremental) and dump it into a NAS. What is the best way to go about this? Did some reading and hear that pgbackrest does a good job with such huge sizes. Your expert advise is needed.

----------

